# Fishing partners



## Shortrod (Apr 7, 2020)

I have two Black and Tan cur/fiest mix puppies for sale. Both are males that are off my two squirrel dogs. Would make good pets or hunting dogs. I’m in Windsor N.C. 100$ each


----------

